# Hood latch



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Bummer. Without the hood release cable attached, getting the mechanism to open looks like it’s going to be a tough one.

I took a few pics of my ‘14 with the hood open to perhaps help ‘see’ where everything is located.





















I could be wrong but I think in order to remove the grille you need to have the hood open so that won’t be an option.

Hopefully a Gearhead like @ChevyGuy or @Robby has a secret mechanic’s trick to pop the latch without using the cable.

Short of that, and as a *LAST* _*RESORT*_ (emphasis added), it looks like you could drill two holes through the grille (see last photo) and then drill through a plastic shroud to access the two hood mechanism bolts. 

To get through the shroud, you’ll need a drill bit that’s about 12-15” long with a big enough diameter to accommodate a 1/2” or 13mm socket.

Then it would be a 15-20” extension with socket to reach the bolts. 

Again, hopefully there’s a better way or trick that doesn’t involve ‘modifiying’ your grille. Good luck!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I have nothing to offer except a suggestion.

Body shops run into this often......car hit in the nose...undamaged hood and must minimize further damage.

So, with that in mind, stop by a body shop and get their thoughts (or get the situation rectified).

Rob


----------



## Dave.austintxCruze (Dec 12, 2018)

Was replacing the latch cable easy? I had my cable break and took it to the dealer so they could open it and now they are asking for $698 if I want them to replace the cable since opening the hood was difficult for them??


----------



## Losmonroe11 (Aug 29, 2021)

What did you end up doing?


----------

